# Síntoma raro en Ampli BTL, parece que oscila o se altera el offset...



## Sr. Domo (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola Sres Foreros!

Estoy experimentando con amplis BTL y para empezar me puse a diseñar este ampli para probarlo por separado y luego llevarlo a BTL con otro igual y aquí está el esquemático:







Cuando lo enciendo las bocinas se hunden y poco a poco se van regresando a su posición original, parece ser normal, así me pasa con el TA8205AH y otros amplis BTL.

Pero lo que pasa en este es que al poner música a bajo volumen la reproduce bien y si le subo las bocinas se empiezan a salir y hundir lentamente, pero sigue reproduciendo música. Se puede decir que hay CC o que oscila a muuuuy baja frecuencia, pero la música la reproduce bien, solo esto a máxima potencia. A baja potencia no pasa esto.

Es algo así como que se hunde y se sale el cono pero muy poquito, en algunas canciones es muy notable esto. Jamás me había pasado esto! A qué se debe y es malo dejarlo así? Sé que no es muy recomendable conectar amplis en puente, pero solo es experimentación 
Ví en un lado donde muestran un BTL ejemplo y la resistencia de realimentación del ampli "no inversor" a la entrada inversora del ampli "inversor" es un preset, en el circuito sería R17 el preset. No especificaban para qué se usa un preset. Así que me puse a reemplazar R17 por un preset de 22K en serie con una de 10K para que cuando llegue el cursor a un extremo donde hay menor resistencia no pase alguna desgracia o anomalía. Le inyecté audio y fuí moviendo el cursor, el síntoma que presenta parece atenuarse a máxima resistencia (+/-32K), pero el ampli pierde potencia. Entonces lo dejé como antes y lo puse a funcionar. Aparentemente no pasa nada raro, las bocinas reproducen bien, solo lo mencionado.

Salu2! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Probá una resistencia antes de C1

Y por que no pares Sziklay ?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá una resistencia antes de C1
> 
> Y por que no pares Sziklay ?



Voy a probar lo que sugieres, una resistencia antes de C1 a ver como le va al ampli.

El diseño no usa salida Sziklai porque este circuito ya tiene rato en "la cola de circuitos para probar" y cuando lo hice no le había prestado atención a esa salida, puro complementario o cuasicomplementario.
Intentaré también cambiando la etapa de salida a ver como le va. En un ratito cuento los resultados.

Salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Claro con dos Darlington tenés que compensar 4 junturas de 0,65 V =  2,6 V para el Bias (R5 , D1 , D2 , R6)

Con la Sziklay solo dos junturas

Por otro lado esos díodos deberían estar apoyados en los excitadores de los Dàrlington para compensar por temperatura el Bias


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 11, 2014)

Entiendo, todavía no le cambio la etapa de salida al ampli, pero intenté poniendo la resistencia antes de C1, el cambio es notable, solo que debe ser de al menos 27K para que desaparezca el movimiento del cono. 

Los diodos los tengo "al aire"  
Mientras, están en la proto...

Ya le cambié la etapa de potencia al ampli y se nota un mínimo aumento de potencia a 4 ohm (lo tengo con 4 ohm desde hace rato) y los bajos parece que los reproduce mejor porque con la configuración anterior como que había algo que no iba muy bien.
Parece funcionar mejor con salida Sziklai que con darlington.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2014)

Ese circuito no está realimentado, a simple vista no lo veo. Fijate que el punto medio del push-pull te queda como un punto flotante, no sé hasta que punto podés garanatizar Vcc/2 en la salida de c/amplificador.

Otra cosa rara es que tomás la señal de entrada del 2do amplifciador (el que niega la salida) desde la salida del 1er amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Si Cosme , está realimentado , fijate FB1

Ese modo de puentear dos amplificadores , tomando del mismo modo que la realimentación y con la entrada a masa es viejo Cosme . . . hasta lo usa Rod Elliot


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2014)

Es cierto, no lo ví.

Me sigue quedando la duda de la entrada del 2do amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Claro , se pone a masa* la señal* _de esa entrada del amplificador diferencial_ , ya que estás entrando _por la otra_


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 11, 2014)

Se me ocurría un inversor de fase para el ampli "inversor", pero ví otras configuraciones en otros amplis y hacen eso, lo que hice para puentearlos. Ya el desfasador queda de sobra 

Como dijo 2M, la realimentación es conectando "FB", uno es FB1 y el otro 2 para no confundirlos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2014)

Pero lo toma de la salida del 1er amplificador, no de la señal de entrada misma. Ok, hace un divisor raro en el medio, pero no tiene mucho sentido.

Yo pondría un como no inversor (lo hizo) y el otro como un inversor típico (es decir, R17 vuela, C4 no vá más a masa y toma la señal) y las ganancia obviamente las igualo:

A1=(R2/R1+1)

A2=-R3/R1

Donde R3=R1+R2.

*Edito:* para no confundir, R1/R2/R3 no son las mismas que el esquemático, puse esos nombres en forma genérica.

En el esquemático mi R2 es R3 y R1 es R2; como mi R3 será la suma de esas dos del esquemático, es decir R3+R2.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 11, 2014)

Sí, se toma una porción de la salida del ampli no inversor, ya que intenté hacer como dices, tomar la señal directamente de la entrada, pero no funciona bien, no se como describir lo que sucede...

Esta configuración se ve en varios amplis, un ejemplo:






Aunque aquí el divisor "raro" es más raro... 



> Yo pondría un como no inversor (lo hizo) y el otro como un inversor típico (es decir, R17 vuela, C4 no vá más a masa y toma la señal) y las ganancia obviamente las igualo:



Parece que me contradigo yo mismo, lo que había puesto aquí y lo que puse al principio 
Esta configuración hace que se comporte raro el ampli, dudo que sea que me haya equivocado, pero intentaré nuevamente, aunque puedo decir que se va a poner raro el ampli.



Sabes, tal vez se tome la señal directamente de la salida del ampli no inversor porque el ampli inversor tiene menor ganancia, esto lo comprobé en la simulación con el Multisim, y al ser de mayor amplitud la señal, la ganancia es lo más parecido a la de ampli no inversor.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2014)

Así como lo hiciste, estás inyectando la continua de la salida del 1er amplificador en la entrada inversora del 2do.

Yo haría esto:






Lo hiciste, incluso agregaste un capacitor en serie con R1 que está bien.

El otro ampli haría esto:






R1 (mismo valor que en el otro amplificador) irá en serie con el capacitor C4 de tú esquemático, R2 será R1+Rf (Rf del 1er amplificador).

Obviamente la salida no serán los operacionales, sino el push-pull.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2014)

Yo le sacaría el capacitor C3 y probaría de nuevo, por que me dá toda la impresión de que ese cap puesto a masa es el que desbalancea el BTL cuando lo encienden, y está transfiriendo la modulación de la alimentación, cuando el volumen está alto, a la referencia de Vcc/2 del ampli.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 11, 2014)

Para mí R10 debe ir contra masa y C4; C4 contra R10 y el terminal negativo del amplificador y R17 entre R10 y C4. de esta forma, dejás de inyectar continua en el terminal negativo del amplificador.

La ventaja de esto es que no cargas tanto al generador (si es que llega a ser un problema), la desventaja es que aumentas el tiempo de propagación de la señal inversora y la salida inversora tendrá más THD porque pasa por 2 amplificadores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2014)

Cosme:
El circuito que ha posteado DomoCorp es un esquema tradicional y simple. El problema es que el ha mezclado las conexiones de una configuración de alimentacion +/- con una de alimentación simple, y por los "síntomas" que tiene el coso, no creo que esté muy lejos de ese cap C3.
Lo que vos decís, si es como yo lo entiendo, es medio peligroso por que abrís el BTL en DC...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 11, 2014)

Personalmente, probaría tal como está el primer esquema de todos, excepto que agregándole un capacitor de 4,7 uF en serie a R17. Porque de lo contrario, transfiere señal + offset al segundo ampli (el de abajo). Aunque no es de mi agrado las configuraciones en BTL y ese esquema particular aumenta la THD resultante, por pasar la señal de salida de un ampli a la entrada del otro.

Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 11, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Así como lo hiciste, estás inyectando la continua de la salida del 1er amplificador en la entrada inversora del 2do.
> 
> Yo haría esto:
> 
> ...



Entiendo, revisé el circuito e hice la modificación que dices, pero parece ser que no mejora mucho. Además de que parece que el ampli no inversor se dañó o tiene problemas, pues suena como si solo se estuviera reproduciendo un semiciclo de la señal.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo le sacaría el capacitor C3 y probaría de nuevo, por que me dá toda la impresión de que ese cap puesto a masa es el que desbalancea el BTL cuando lo encienden, y está transfiriendo la modulación de la alimentación, cuando el volumen está alto, a la referencia de Vcc/2 del ampli.



Hice lo que menciona, quité C3, pero sigue igual. El divisor resistivo formado por R16 y R9 lo dejo intacto?



Volveré a armar el ampli porque no se que le pasó, ya ven, las manos criminales que les da por agarrar todo en el ampli 

Pero lo armaré con todas las sugerencias que hacen, e iré probando varias "combinaciones" y una por una para dar con el punto exacto del circuito que provoca el desbalance o el sintoma raro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Pero lo armaré con todas las sugerencias que hacen, e iré probando varias "combinaciones" y una por una para dar con el punto exacto del circuito que provoca el desbalance o el sintoma raro.


Es que el negocio es al revés 
Primero modelás el ampli con el diseño que vayas a hacer y luego de simularlo y ajustarlo, lo construís para ver si hace lo que vos pretendés que haga. Por prueba y error debes tener mucho cu@#$%& (en País le llaman _suerte_) para embocarle a la configuración y  punto de operación correctos.

Te recomiendo que armés el diseño que vos has propuesto y le hagás, con el simulador, un análisis transitorio de la tensión de salida durante los primeros 3 segundos para ver como reacciona y si hace lo que vos decís, por que si no lo hace... entonces le has escapado en algo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 11, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que el negocio es al revés
> Primero modelás el ampli con el diseño que vayas a hacer y luego de simularlo y ajustarlo, lo construís para ver si hace lo que vos pretendés que haga. Por prueba y error debes tener mucho cu@#$%& (en País le llaman _suerte_) para embocarle a la configuración y  punto de operación correctos.
> 
> Te recomiendo que armés el diseño que vos has propuesto y le hagás, con el simulador, un análisis transitorio de la tensión de salida durante los primeros 3 segundos para ver como reacciona y si hace lo que vos decís, por que si no lo hace... entonces le has escapado en algo.



Ok, tengo por ahí la simulación, sería de modificarlo.

Me parece que lo de la tensión durante el encendido del ampli es algo "normal" ya que en el multisim hace lo mismo, en unos segundos el offset está todo desajustado y poco a poco se va hacia VCC/2, si le meto señal durante el encendido la onda va de abajo y empieza a subir poco a poco. Esto yo lo veo normal, ya que varios amplis BTL que tengo armados hacen lo mismo en el encendido.

Lo que también hice en la simulación fue poner el multímetro en paralelo con la carga para ver el voltaje AC cuando le inyecte la señal antes de que sature. Y en la escala de Vcc hay un offset superior a los 300mV cuando le inyecto señal, pero a medida que transcurre la simulación se estabiliza en 10 - 30mV. Y sin señal el ampli se mantiene en menos de 5mV.

Yo le veo algunas probabilidades:

1. El error está en el armado para su prueba
2. El simulador es muy mentiroso
3. El error viene desde el mismo diseño

Probaré nuevamente, pero les daré resultados hasta el lunes, ya que no voy a estar el fin de semana 

Salu2!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Me parece que lo de la tensión durante el encendido del ampli es algo "normal" ya que en el multisim hace lo mismo, en unos segundos el offset está todo desajustado y poco a poco se va hacia VCC/2, si le meto señal durante el encendido la onda va de abajo y empieza a subir poco a poco. Esto yo lo veo normal, ya que varios amplis BTL que tengo armados hacen lo mismo en el encendido.


Yo tengo BTL con el P3A de ESP, con los TDA2040 y con el TDA7377, y con ninguno lo hace .
Es normal que dé un zarpazo el offset al encenderlo, pero no es normal que se demore taaaanto en llegar a Vcc/2


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 19, 2014)

Hola Sres Foreros!

Vengo con novedades después de una semana o días....

Volví a hacer el ampli en la protoboard y funciona todo ok. Parece que es porque se le conecta una carga muy baja. Porque lo usé con 8 ohm y no pesenta este síntoma y con 4 ohm sí lo presenta, entonces todo el problema parece ser de la carga 
Pero a cambio de eso, si se le conecta una carga de 8 ohm se pierde potencia.... está diseñado para los 4 ohm...

Dr. Zoidberg, la tensión CC en la salida dura unos segundos, unos 3 o 4, después de eso el ampli está estable 

Aquí lo que ví era la carga conectada, parece no soportarla y hace esto. Tal vez si le reemplazo los transistores por unos más grandes pueda soportar la carga correctamente.


----------

